# Think she's a pure Pointer or a mix?



## Hollyms (Nov 4, 2009)

*Think she's a pure Pointer or a mix? (new pic)*

We just adopted this girl, "Ellie":










She's about 9 months old. The shelter said she was a Lab mix, but I immediately saw Pointer so I figured Pointer x Lab. But now I'm thinking she might be pure Pointer. She goes into that square stance quite often when she's being attentive. I'd go ahead and say she's purebred, but are there solid black Pointers??


Thanks all! 

Here's a better pic:







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My first thought was actually hound of some sort.


----------



## Hollyms (Nov 4, 2009)

Why do you think she looks like hound versus pointer? To me the ears give her away.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm with Laurelin, she looks like a hound mix, I don't really see Pointer in her at all.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm with the others. She doesn't appear to have the head shape, deep chest or the height of a pointer.


----------



## Hollyms (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone want to tell me WHY


----------



## kamsmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I have no clue what she is except adorable


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just general body shape and ear shape and face shape. It's hard to pinpoint but the overall look just looks like a hound to me. Do you have any other pics? How big is she?

GSPs do come in solid black though.

http://www.german-shorthaired-pointers.com/image_library/library/332/orig_Dreamer3cou.jpg

http://www.german-shorthaired-pointers.com/image_library/library/332/orig_DSC_0550.jpg


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Anyone want to tell me WHY


TooneyDogs just did


> I'm with the others. She doesn't appear to have the head shape, deep chest or the height of a pointer.


The head ear and body shape are wrong for a pointer. 

For example, these are pointers:



























Notice the difference in ear shape and size, muzzle shape, and also, notice how much deepr the chest is on the Pointers then on your dog. Your dog is adorable, but looks more like a Black Lab, hound mix.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She looks Lab with part American Fox hound, or Treeing Walker Coonhound.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with Keechak here, she definatly looks like she's got some walker in her!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. The head shape is more lab than pointer on your dog. With those ears, she could be a pointer mix but because she doesn't seem as tall as a pointer plus her chest is quite a lot less deep than a pointer. So I would guess hound mix as well.

But it could just be that picture. Do you have any other pictures of her? Maybe a side view one?


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

I also vote hound mix, possibly with Lab. Sorry but I just don't see any Pointer. She is very cute though. Her ears are adorable.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

AKC Pointer Standard:


> Color
> Liver, lemon, black, orange; either in combination with white or solid-colored. A good Pointer cannot be a bad color. In the darker colors, the nose should be black or brown; in the lighter shades it may be lighter or flesh-colored.


Also, based on a quick Google search, I _wouldn't_ say she's definitely NOT a pointer. She certainly wouldn't be the dish-faced type, and her ribs are a little wonky, but the face doesn't look too far off to me.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

My first thought when I looked at her was hound. You really can't go ahead and say she's purebred, because she doesn't definitely look like any one breed. She has to be mixed with something.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Pointer or not, she loks like she has a lot of energy in her. She looks like a race car gunning its engine just before the start of a race. I also bet she is fast. I hope you like to exercise.


----------



## Sable's Dad (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I think she looks almost identical to my Lab/GSP mix. There are some pictures of her in the linked thread below. These pictures are her around 3.5-4 months. She is 6 months now. I'll try to post some more updated photos of her from my home computer after work.

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/61218-sable-s-introduction.html

Two of my friends both have litter mates, and she is definately the most "Pointer" like looking of the three, as far as body style are concerned. The other two are broader, both in the face and overall body.

Looking back at your original picture though, my girl does seem to have a deeper chest. So, who knows...

Looking at the photo you posted again, my girl does seem to have a deeper chest. So, who knows...


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Just general body shape and ear shape and face shape. It's hard to pinpoint but the overall look just looks like a hound to me. Do you have any other pics? How big is she?
> 
> GSPs do come in solid black though.
> 
> ...


Google AKC color standards for GSPs, black is not an allowed AKC standard.

I'm sure somebody decided on their own to do the dirty deed, kinda like pointing Labs I guess and golden doodles etc etc etc. Those pics look nothing like the GSPs that I campaigned in field trials for 14 years and would not have been allowed to compete. I'm glad I'm finished as to see a black GSP that's almost greyhound thin is heartbreaking.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

She looks like a lab/hound mix. I don't see any pointer at all in her. I have owned several English pointers and grew up with my dad raising/training field trial English pointers. The head and body type are definitely not purebred pointer. She's a cute dog though. I love the black dogs.


----------



## Hollyms (Nov 4, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Just general body shape and ear shape and face shape. It's hard to pinpoint but the overall look just looks like a hound to me. Do you have any other pics? How big is she?
> 
> GSPs do come in solid black though.
> 
> ...



wow see to me that first dog looks A LOT like her. Here are some more pics - she is horribly skinny from the shelter, we need to fatten her up. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Think she's a pure Pointer or a mix? (new pic)*

Her head, ears and jowls are wrong, plus her color is wrong, both for a GSP or an English Pointer. Plus, her bone structure isn't quite sturdy enough. Pointers are thin, but with sturdy lookin legs. She's probably a mix with pointer in it. Her head is definitely labish looking.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Think she's a pure Pointer or a mix? (new pic)*

I vote hound, probably miixed with Lab


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't think she looks pure GSP, and certainly not EP. However, I could see a hound or lab mixed with GSP.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely Hound. A lot of hound, the ears actually give it away as far as the hound goes. Those are hound ears and far from being GSP ears. I can definitely see her being a mix though. The facial structure isn't narrow like the GSP with the very long muzzle instead your dogs isn't very narrow in the GSP way. Hopefully you'll still love her if she's a hound mix!


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

When I was coonhunting teenager I had a buddy who had a Redbone X Bluetick that looked identical to your dog.


----------



## Des O'Neile (Dec 31, 2010)

> plus her color is wrong, both for a GSP or an English Pointer.


Although there are relatively few self coloured pointers in Britain & Ireland it is here that were "created". I have bred Pointers for twenty two years and quite a few of them have been self coloured blacks. The pedigree of my dogs can be traced back directly to four black dogs that Wm. Arkwright exported to Scandinavia in 1911.




























These three dogs are three out of the last four generations but some black dogs that went to falconers in Cumbria have also produced more black dogs.


The net result of all this is that colour alone is not an indication of purity of lineage. What the dog in the original post does look like is a cross known in Ireland as a "Dropper". They were usually created by mating a pointer to a retrieving dog and more often that not the retrieving dog was a labrador so lots of them were black.

I fully understand that lots of people want to know exactly what they've got, to be in a position to know what to expect but just like a good dog is never a bad colour a good dog is a good dog is a good dog.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I also see a hound mix.


----------



## Des O'Neile (Dec 31, 2010)

Quite understandable as the harrier was an often used outcross to put stamina in pointers.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Des- have I seen you on the YUKU GunDog Forum? The place is pretty quiet but I found another gundog site that is pretty active:

http://www.versatiledogs.com/forum/index.php


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like she could have gsp in her. We have a purebred gsp that comes into work (a self liver) that has very houndy ears, her head looks like your dogs. I wouldn't say yours is purebred though.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ths thread is over a year old I'm sure the OP is gone.


----------



## callienever (Feb 3, 2013)

definitely a hound/lab mix! looks just like my boy cooper! 
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/479714_2593552653613_917109204_n.jpg


----------

